

Walmart SSL certificates - huhtenberg
http://www.codefromthe70s.org/certcheck.asp?t=www.walmart.com

======
huhtenberg
To elaborate: they are using well-known private keys in their certificates, so
all SSL connections towards their servers cannot be guaranteed to be private
or authentic. They are wide open to active eavesdropping and it makes them
pretty much as secure as an obfuscated HTTP.

~~~
huhtenberg
And not 24 hours later they fixed it .. even though the issue was first
reported to them few weeks (if not months) ago. Interesting ..

Their original cert is still available here -
<http://codefromthe70s.org/sslblacklist-badcerts.asp>

